# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Avicultura  Proveedores de aves de corral para crianza en el peru

## jugolo

Seria importante saber donde poder comprar aves de corral de raza y criollas como gallinas, pavos, patos etc. en el Peru, hay muchas personas que como yo que estan en busca de estos animales para crianza, como ponedoras, de carne o de doble proposito.Temas similares: Industria avícola peruana utiliza plantas medicinales para tratamiento de enfermedades en aves de corral Servicios de control biológico en campos agrícola con aves rapaces. Uva, aji libres de plaga de aves que disminuyen el rendimiento del campo. Venta de Pastel de Soya para Aves Artículo: Región La Libertad impulsará cadenas productivas de crianza de cuy para exportación Perú exportó más de 1,329 TM de harina de plumas en el 2008 para alimento de aves y truchas

----------


## TECNIAGRO

hola en la inia encuentras averigua si en tu localidad hay una estacion y lo mas seguro es que ai las vendan saludos  Instituto Nacional de Innovacion Agraria (INIA) - Inicio

----------


## danze

indicame cual es la cantidad y el tipo de aves, caracteristicas. y yo te las puedo proveer...

----------


## TECNIAGRO

hola tambien estoy interesado en gallinas de raza RHODE ISLAND RED (COLORADA) unos 30 y en ORPINGTON tambien 30 saludos

----------


## fgarrido

Hola que tal, estoy interesado en la compra de 1300 pollitos bb raza Cobb 500 totalmente vacunados recien nacidos. Esta compra podria ir en aumento mes a mes. Necesito precio y garantia de un buen producto. 
Tambien soy de la ciudad de Piura. 
Por favor escribirme a harolld.garrido@gmail.com 
Saludos, 
Franklin Harolld Garrido R.
RPC. 976124838

----------


## Benj@min_Fr@ncia

Hola, Vendemos módulos de matadero a los estándares franceses.  
Herramienta de producción:  
1 => 50 a 60 aves / hora
--- 2 => 60 a 100 aves de corral / hora
--- 3 => 100 a 150 aves de corral / hora equipadas con climatización - aircon.  
Atentamente,

----------

